# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  التحديث الجديد من تطبيق Kingo Root v4.2.9  لعمل روت لجميع هواتف الأندرويد بنقرة واحدة‎

## mohssine1990

الروت في الهواتف التي تعمل بنظام التشغيل الأندرويد هي عملية نحتاجها   للسماح لبعض التطبيقات التي تحتاج إلى صلاحية الروت للوصول إلى جذر نظام الأندرويد وذلك حتى تستطيع التغيير أو التعديل على بعض القيم في النظام ، مع أيضا إضافة بعض المميزات الجديدة للهاتف على النظام  أو الاستفادة من الطبقات البرمجية ذات المستوى القريب جدًا من العتاد الصلب ، ففي كل الأحوال تعتبر عملية منح صلاحيات الروت للهاتف مهمة جدا . 
لكن في بعض الحالات تفشل عملية الترويت عند البعض بسبب عدم توافق التطبيقات أو البرامج التي تقوم بهذه العملية مع نوع الهاتف    الذي يتوفرون عليه . على هذا الأساس تم طرح تحديث جديد لتطبيق Kingo Root المشهور وشمل الآن هواتف أكثر يدعمها بحيث أصبح بإمكان المستخدمين تثبيت الروت بسهولة أكثر من دي قبل.   
كما يعلم معظمنا أن تطبيق Kingo Root يعتبر واحدة من التطبيقات المميزة و الخرافية لعمل روت للعديد من الأجهزة العاملة بنظام  التشغيل الأندرويد ، لكن مع هذا التحديث الجديد سيتسع شهرته أكثر  فأكثر ،  وحتى تستفيد من التحديث الجديد سيتوجب عليك تحميل تطبيق Kingo Root إصدار Kingo Root v4.2.9 وذلك عبر الضغط  على الرابط الموجود أسفل هذه التدوينة ، وبعد أن تقوم بتحميل التطبيق و تنصيبه على جهازك الأندرويد تشرع بالولوج إليه ثم تنقر على زر One click Root للبدأ في العملية الروت.   
بعدها سيتوجب عليك الإنتظار ما بين دقيقة إلي دقتين أو أكثر ( حسب سرعة الأنترنت لديك ) حتي يتم الإنتهاء من عملية الترويت. 
رابط تحميل اخر اصدار للتطبيق 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
طريقة التحميل من موقع up-4ever 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## adel moukhtar

جيد جدا

----------


## aminespeed

مشكوووووووور

----------


## aziz-kr

جيد جدا

----------


## حسام حسن على

شكرا أخى على المجهود الرائع

----------


## alpha761

شكرا

----------


## agraf

شكرا أخى على المجهود الرائع

----------


## masrawy_2000

شكرا

----------


## must-orient

tanks

----------


## hstkoo

مشكور اخي العزيز

----------


## wassim-phone

mawdo3 mohim chokran akhi

----------


## sniper hearts

ابدعت في الطرح اخي

----------

